# Old amphibia identification needed



## muckleroe (Jan 16, 2015)

My wife just bought me a nice old watch for my birthday. I've not had a Russian watch before, and can't find any info anywhere about my particular model. Can anyone give me some information about it? Thanks, heres a pic:


----------



## muckleroe (Jan 16, 2015)

After a few hours on the web I think I have an idea of what it is... a mid seventies Komandirskie Antimagnetic.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

muckleroe said:


> I think I have an idea of what it is... a mid seventies Komandirskie Antimagnetic.


 As I posted in the other thread I think it's an Amphibia, not a Komandirski. Looks like it could be a 470 case and the hands are Amphibia hands.

Post a picture of the case back and a shot from the side so we can see more.

Cheers,
-wotsch


----------



## muckleroe (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks Wotch, heres some more pics. I saw a watch like this on italian eBay hence my presumption of the type. Hopefully you can put me right! Thanks.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, now I'm pretty sure it's an Amphibia. The Russian text across the back says "Amphibia", it's 200m and the case is almost certainly a 470 case.

Well done Mrs. Muckleroe, nice birthday present!


----------



## muckleroe (Jan 16, 2015)

Its a lovely old thing. The shop has another old Vostok in for repair and then sale, so hopefully I'll be able to get that one too.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

What a cracking watch in great condition for it's age. Here it is in the 1990 Vostok catalogue:


----------



## muckleroe (Jan 16, 2015)

That's very interesting, thanks!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

You can see the whole catalogue here: https://picasaweb.google.com/113098239036073221216/90

Loads of other Russian catalogues: https://picasaweb.google.com/113098239036073221216

Your particular Amphibia was probably made around the mid-80s. It's a 320 case type as it's polished - the 470 case is exactly the same apart from it has a brushed sunburst effect. I look forward to seeing your next Vostok!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I can`t remember when I got mine but I`ve owned it for a number a years & remain very happy with it :thumbsup:

*Вocтok Амфибия, кал.2414A 17 КАМНЯ. `сделано в СССР` (1980s).*Vostok Amphibia, cal. 2414A 17 Jewels `Made in USSR` (1980s)










:biggrin:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

One of the "nicer" plain dialled versions IMO (never Humble) Be aware that when yu pull out the screw down crown, it *will *likely feel a bit wobbly - - no worries, this is normal for most Boctok/Vostok models! Since yours is a non-date, they can be pretty accurate timekeepers, so it could be a week or so before you need to reset!

Anyways, thank for show and tell, E N J O Y !


----------



## muckleroe (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for the tip. It took me a while to find the sweet spot when pulling out the crown to wind it; it was either all the way out and adjusting the hands, or nothing. There's definitely a knack in winding mine up! Got it sorted now though.


----------

